# Thanked Posts search not working



## ohio_eric (May 24, 2007)

When I clicked on Find all Thanked Posts link in my profile all I get is blank screen. All the other searchs are working.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2007)

Removed. That was a something I was going to add and never did.


----------

